# Frank's (AQ.LED) Stand



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Call it ADA if you wish. Really just a few pieces of plywood and around 65 1-1/4" screws in pocket holes. No glue, no 2x4s. Screws all out of sight
This is be completely disassembled so Frank can get it through the door 
36"x 24" foot print. Will be painted semi-gloss black.

Back panels (diaphragms) are what give the stand its stability. Back is kept mostly open for plumbing and electrical. Well and to save on materials  There are more diphragms than really needed.


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

Thats a really nice stand


----------



## msjboy (May 2, 2011)

have you considered put in tinted glass doors so you can see the equipment would be cool.. ( ie skimmer, sump, reactors, etc) saw a stand like this at King Ed store which was more than a tank of that footprint.

msjboy


----------



## hunggi74 (Feb 16, 2011)

Where was this when I was building my own stand???! Argh!


----------



## Fltengalan (Feb 21, 2012)

Gotta love pocket holes.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

This will look really good.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Wow Gordon, you've got the production line going today! Nice work. Can't wait to see it painted up.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

tony1928 said:


> Wow Gordon, you've got the production line going today! Nice work. Can't wait to see it painted up.


These are just practice run for the real challenge coming up. Spent a lot of time dreaming about the design for a very patient member.
Stay tuned =)


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Fltengalan said:


> Gotta love pocket holes.


Yah. Fun to drill and save on patching and sanding. Also make the project a full knock down for moving or reuse of expensive material.
Finally bought a box of like 5,000 or 10,000! Found on CL for $20. Kreg's sell 500 for almost $20 after tax.


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

thanks Gord for that great stand, btw the overflow will be on the back so not gonna be a problem.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Finished Good:


----------

